# Where would one find "cone" headset spacers?



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

I have always disliked the look of my stem spacers against my zerostack headset and have seen a few bikes @ work that utilize small "cone" shaped spacers between the upper headset and the stem. It seems like a fairly common piece on higher-end roadies. This looks infinitely better than a normal headset spacer below the stem in my opinion.

The only issue is, I cant seem to find any place that sells these (single spacer, 1 1/8") on their own as the only ones i have seen simply come with their respective headsets.

Does anyone know where I could purchase one of these spacers on it's own?

Here is a (poor) example of what I am looking for; (gold spacer bewteen frame and spacers/stem)









Thank You !

Ride On!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bobby12many said:


> I have always disliked the look of my stem spacers against my zerostack headset and have seen a few bikes @ work that utilize small "cone" shaped spacers between the upper headset and the stem. It seems like a fairly common piece on higher-end roadies. This looks infinitely better than a normal headset spacer below the stem in my opinion.
> 
> The only issue is, I cant seem to find any place that sells these (single spacer, 1 1/8") on their own as the only ones i have seen simply come with their respective headsets.
> 
> ...


Never seen them as a aftermarket item.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

I don't know where you form, but here is one in a german webshop

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23205_Comp-TS-Spacer.html

Its from ControlTech.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?...&categoryID=153

www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19638 -


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bobby12many said:


> I have always disliked the look of my stem spacers against my zerostack headset and have seen a few bikes @ work that utilize small "cone" shaped spacers between the upper headset and the stem. It seems like a fairly common piece on higher-end roadies. This looks infinitely better than a normal headset spacer below the stem in my opinion.
> 
> The only issue is, I cant seem to find any place that sells these (single spacer, 1 1/8") on their own as the only ones i have seen simply come with their respective headsets.
> 
> ...


Thats funny. I was looking for the same thing.


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

They come on some Giant bikes. Ask a dealer if they can get it by itself.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Never seen them as a aftermarket item.


The ones posted in this thread are the only I have been able to find, outside of this one on Ebay, 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Carbon-headset-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3599ff42fb
which wouldnt fit the bill with the color scheme I got going


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Moustache rider said:


> They come on some Giant bikes. Ask a dealer if they can get it by itself.


Well to be quite frank, I work in one of the biggest distro warehouses of one of the biggest companies in the bicycle world and even we dont stock any of these spacers that worked for a non-integrated type headset.

I just figured the aftermarket would have had this lil niche part figured out by now  On the bikes we sell, the integrated headset w/ the conical spacers looks very slick.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bobby12many said:


> Well to be quite frank, I work in one of the biggest distro warehouses of one of the biggest companies in the bicycle world and even we dont stock any of these spacers that worked for a non-integrated type headset.
> 
> I just figured the aftermarket would have had this lil niche part figured out by now  On the bikes we sell, the integrated headset w/ the conical spacers looks very slick.


IME the top caps for headsets are not interchangeable. Would be an expensive prospect to offer them aftermarket.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

shiggy said:


> IME the top caps for headsets are not interchangeable. Would be an expensive prospect to offer them aftermarket.


The conical shape could simply be for aesthetic purposes, and not structurally significant in the design of the spacer itself. i.e. a normal 1 1/8" spacer with a cone shaped outer shell that could be slipped on the spacer itself and adhered on.

Seems like an easy manufactured piece off the top of my noggin?


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

I just hate the abrupt change in size from the steerer tube to the headtube.










pardon all the nasty swamp scum on the frame


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bobby12many said:


> The conical shape could simply be for aesthetic purposes, and not structurally significant in the design of the spacer itself. i.e. a normal 1 1/8" spacer with a cone shaped outer shell that could be slipped on the spacer itself and adhered on.
> 
> Seems like an easy manufactured piece off the top of my noggin?


Make some prototypes and try them with as many different HSs and differing spacer heights as you can.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Make some prototypes and try them with as many different HSs and differing spacer heights as you can.


BRB, buying a 3 axis CNC mill...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bobby12many said:


> BRB, buying a 3 axis CNC mill...


Not needed for prototyping. They samples do not even need to be metal.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Carbon-headset-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3599ff42fb

I sent this seller a message and it turns out he stocks them in all black as well.

Its exactly what I was looking for, however the $26 pricetag for a 20mm spacer is a bit tough to swallow


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

Bobby12many said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Carbon-headset-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3599ff42fb
> 
> I sent this seller a message and it turns out he stocks them in all black as well.
> 
> Its exactly what I was looking for, however the $26 pricetag for a 20mm spacer is a bit tough to swallow


you find exactly what you're looking for
then quibble over the price 
custom part...custom price
just buy it.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

That "cone" is not going to work with the zero stack headset. Unless you are able to put a regular stem spacer under the cone, you will not be able to properly pre-load the headset bearing.

The "cone" is designed to press directly onto the upper bearing assembly, so when the stem is installed and the stem cap is properly tightened down, the headset bearings are pre-loaded properly.

I'm betting money that it will not work.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

frdfandc said:


> That "cone" is not going to work with the zero stack headset. Unless you are able to put a regular stem spacer under the cone, you will not be able to properly pre-load the headset bearing.
> 
> The "cone" is designed to press directly onto the upper bearing assembly, so when the stem is installed and the stem cap is properly tightened down, the headset bearings are pre-loaded properly.
> 
> I'm betting money that it will not work.


Then how do they get it to work on other headsets?


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Not sure how. Would like to see the underside of the "cone". That would tell me if the aftermarket "cones" are compatible with non-integrated headsets. 

The Zero stack is a beast of its own, hence it being called zero stack. The entire stack of the headset its self is less or equal to just the bearing on a IS (integrated) headset. Also, the retention and pre-load system is way different too in how it works. 

If I can remember tomorrow, I'll take a picture or two of the IS headset and "cone". I have a few new road bikes to build tomorrow at work.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a semi integrated headset. It's very similar to a regular headset.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

FireDog46 said:


> you find exactly what you're looking for
> then quibble over the price
> custom part...custom price
> just buy it.


I purchased one last night.



frdfandc said:


> That "cone" is not going to work with the zero stack headset. Unless you are able to put a regular stem spacer under the cone, you will not be able to properly pre-load the headset bearing.
> 
> The "cone" is designed to press directly onto the upper bearing assembly, so when the stem is installed and the stem cap is properly tightened down, the headset bearings are pre-loaded properly.
> 
> I'm betting money that it will not work.


Its a toss up, but Its worth a try. Thankfully he has a return policy.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

If all else fails, I can always just put a new headset on for about the same price Im paying for the "cone spacer"

Looks like Ritchey has a nice offering that looks to be exactly what Im looking for.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180484491332


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

Bobby12many said:


> If all else fails, I can always just put a new headset on for about the same price Im paying for the "cone spacer"
> 
> Looks like Ritchey has a nice offering that looks to be exactly what Im looking for.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180484491332


aesthetically pleasing appearance
nothing worse than angles that jibe
form follows function
too often form is ignored
remember the Cane Creek Solos headset


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

FireDog46 said:


> aesthetically pleasing appearance
> nothing worse than angles that jibe
> form follows function
> too often form is ignored
> remember the Cane Creek Solos headset


you're like, killing my buzz.... man


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

CRC has 3 different conical spacers listed at first glance:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=205


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

The Ritchey WCS will fit the bill 100%. I installed a Cane Creek ZS3. Another nice headset, but without the "cone" like the Ritchey.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

frdfandc said:


> The Ritchey WCS will fit the bill 100%. I installed a Cane Creek ZS3. Another nice headset, but without the "cone" like the Ritchey.


here's a pic...a nice touch of functional bling


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

I've got one of these in my Rig...top cap is tapered but it's not interchangeable.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

frdfandc said:


> The Ritchey WCS will fit the bill 100%. I installed a Cane Creek ZS3. Another nice headset, but without the "cone" like the Ritchey.


I currently have the ZST installed which is indeed a nice unit.

Hard to justify any of this for looks... but hey, we all want our rigs to look a certain way


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

shiggy said:


> IME the top caps for headsets are not interchangeable. Would be an expensive prospect to offer them aftermarket.


Assuming we are talking about the top cap above the stem then they are interchangeable. Even the spacers with or without taper could be interchangeable. I know I custom fabricate them for people all the time using a mix of metal and wood. Reminds me I need to take pics of the turquoise inlay versions. Regardless back to the topic at hand. If one wanted to get into this business CNC machining or not you are looking at one very expensive process fitting all the different sizes and options out there. If the company is only offering standard versions then you will need to sell quite a bit to make ends meet. Only reason I even bother is because the top caps, spacers and components I modify / fabricate are unique and people really appreciate that level of customization.

Then again how many people here are willing to spend $40-50+ on a simple top cap. Some simple examples below of some spanish cedar replacing the top of an old repairstand, 1" redwood burl cap and 1-1/8" zebra wood top caps.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

crux said:


> Assuming we are talking about the top cap above the stem then they are interchangeable. Even the spacers with or without taper could be interchangeable. I know I custom fabricate them for people all the time using a mix of metal and wood. Reminds me I need to take pics of the turquoise inlay versions. Regardless back to the topic at hand. If one wanted to get into this business CNC machining or not you are looking at one very expensive process fitting all the different sizes and options out there. If the company is only offering standard versions then you will need to sell quite a bit to make ends meet. Only reason I even bother is because the top caps, spacers and components I modify / fabricate are unique and people really appreciate that level of customization.
> 
> Then again how many people here are willing to spend $40-50+ on a simple top cap. Some simple examples below of some spanish cedar replacing the top of an old repairstand, 1" redwood burl cap and 1-1/8" zebra wood top caps.


Since we are _assuming_ things, Im going to assume that you didnt read any of this thread?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Bobby12many said:


> Since we are _assuming_ things, Im going to assume that you didnt read any of this thread?


Nope read all of it, but just don't have any pics of the spacers conical or not at the moment. Just attempting to add to the discussion.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

crux said:


> Nope read all of it, but just don't have any pics of the spacers conical or not at the moment. Just attempting to add to the discussion.


Your custom pieces do look nice.

:thumbsup:


----------

